# Xorg using lots of CPU with SIS chipset



## gentleman (Oct 5, 2010)

I have installed Xorg and WindowMaker on FreeBSD 8.1 i386 on a Intel Core2 Duo 2.8GHz. I see that Xorg is very slow, it uses a lot of CPU for very basic tasks (terminal printout, scrolling windows etc...). The graphic chipset is a 13 years old SIS on a PCI card. I installed the xf86-video-sis driver from the ports and apparently the driver includes the cipset model SIS6326. Attached the Xorg.log produced at startx (it is too much text to post it within the message). Any idea about the reason of why Xorg is running so heavily and badly?


----------



## SIFE (Oct 5, 2010)

try Try to reinstall sysutils/hal[ ].


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2010)

gentleman said:
			
		

> I have installed Xorg and WindowMaker on FreeBSD 8.1 i386 on a Intel Core2 Duo 2.8GHz. I see that Xorg is very slow, it uses a lot of CPU for very basic tasks (terminal printout, scrolling windows etc...). The graphic chipset is a 13 years old SIS on a PCI card. I installed the xf86-video-sis driver from the ports and apparently the driver includes the cipset model SIS6326. Attached the Xorg.log produced at startx (it is too much text to post it within the message). Any idea about the reason of why Xorg is running so heavily and badly?



Log looks okay.  Read the [pman=4x]sis[/pman] man page and see what it says about acceleration.  You might also turn off AIGLX and composite, if applicable.

Why are you putting a video card from last century in a C2D system?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> try to reinstall sysutils/hal .



Why?


----------



## SIFE (Oct 5, 2010)

I had some problem before Mr wblock.


----------



## richardpl (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmm, you cant can't get accelerated video output if you have no agp, drm, and sis loaded in kernel. From xorg output you are using software rendering.


----------



## gentleman (Oct 7, 2010)

Indeed sis and drm modules were not loaded into the kernel. After loading them, things are definitely improved, but still X is slower than I'm used to. It is definitely faster in basic operations, but browsing the internet on firefox, for example, is still slow and uses lots of CPU. If I disable 2D acceleration it becomes worse. I also set


```
Option  "FastVram"  "true"
```

but it doesn't help. Probably the graphic card is simply old.

wblock: I am using a card from the last century because it is the only spare I have until I get a new one.


----------



## gentleman (Oct 15, 2010)

Finally I replaced the ancient sis video card with a more recent nVidia ge-Force 8400 GS and it runs very smoothly. I guess that the problem was that the ancient sis card wasn't powerful enough for a modern desktop environment.


----------

